# Авиация > Матчасть >  Неопознанное оборудование летательных аппаратов.

## RA3DCS

В своем проекте использовал вот этот подголовник от катапультного кресла. Довольно старая конструкция. Может, кто припомнит на каких самолетах они применялись.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> В своем проекте использовал вот этот подголовник от катапультного кресла. Довольно старая конструкция. Может, кто припомнит на каких самолетах они применялись.


Если немного подумать...

Надписи русские — значит, аЕроплан советский.
Кресло шторочное — значит, начало-середина 50-х.
Написано:«для сидения левого летчика» — значит, были 2 летчика, левый и правый.

Ну, и что в СССР было в начале 50-х, с катапультами, с левым и правым летчиком?
Туполев -16 да Мясищев. (Возможно, ещё Бе-12?)

Выходит, надо Nazar'а спрашивать?
Выходит, надо.

Ник

----------


## Nazar

От Бе-12 этот заголовник .

----------


## RA3DCS

> От Бе-12 этот заголовник .


Спасибо Большое!

----------


## Nik Primopye

Свёл в одну картинку фото заголовника из первого поста и картинку из тех-описания кресла Ту-16.

 ТО — здесь:
Вопрос знатокам Ту-16

Ник

----------


## Nazar

Значит одно кресло стояло  :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо за дополнительную информацию! Мне еще два ролика плечевых ремней от этого кресла достались. Даже какой-то номер есть. Вроде должен быть на кресле заводской номер самолета?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ... Вроде должен быть на кресле заводской номер самолета?


заводской кресла

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо за дополнительную информацию! Мне еще два ролика плечевых ремней от этого кресла достались. Даже какой-то номер есть. Вроде должен быть на кресле заводской номер самолета?


Заводской номер кресла , не имеет никакого отношения к самолету , отследить его практически невозможно , сейчас .

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо с креслом разобрались! Теперь другой вопрос. 
На некоторых моделях самолета МиГ-21 ПФ встречается вот этот прибор. Кто может точнее подсказать, что это за прибор? На М-ке он называется ИПЛ.

----------


## радист

> Спасибо с креслом разобрались! Теперь другой вопрос. 
> На некоторых моделях самолета МиГ-21 ПФ встречается вот этот прибор. Кто может точнее подсказать, что это за прибор? На М-ке он называется ИПЛ.


Этот приор являея составной частью сисемы ЛАЗУР.
Лампочки вокруг индикатора дадут разовые комманды:
дальность до цели: 5, 10, 15км
положение цели относительно собственного самолета: в лево, пряао, на право
отварот: в лево, на право

Палки в индикаторе показывают необходимое изменения курса и высоты (отклонение от заданного) при наводке на цель.

Забыл одну разовую комманду: конец наведения

----------


## RA3DCS

> Этот приор являея составной частью сисемы ЛАЗУР.


Спасибо большое за информацию. Еще бы фотографию (крупным планом) или рисунок этого прибора раздобыть. Все-таки на имеющейся панели от МиГ-21место под него есть, возможно, в новом проекте придется его смоделировать или хотя бы муляж сделать.

----------


## радист

> ... Еще бы фотографию (крупным планом) раздобыть...


Попробую...

----------


## радист

Вот ИПЛ по ближе, надеюсь получить еще по луче.
Расстояние до цели должен корректировать: 5, 12, 20км

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот ИПЛ по ближе


Наверно примерно вот так должно выглядеть.
Шкала отворота в градусах????

----------


## радист

> Наверно примерно вот так должно выглядеть.
> Шкала отворота в градусах????


Да, имено так. Шкала отворота я должен уточить.

----------


## RA3DCS

Прибор ИПЛ.

----------


## Бортач

На катапультных креслах Ту-16 такие заголовники стоят.

----------


## Nazar

> На катапультных креслах Ту-16 такие заголовники стоят.


Ну да, выше выяснили что на Ту-16 и Бе-12 стояло одно кресло.

----------


## николай-78

Уважаемые форумчане кто просветит на наших истребителях:к примеру 31й ПУ РСДН  и GPS- имеют одинаковый вид 2 пульта или там 1пульт?

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги, кто подскажет, что это за блок?

----------


## Observer69

> Коллеги, кто подскажет, что это за блок?


Судя по всему это какой-то блок из состава "Дельта-НГ", аппаратуры для управления Х-23

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по всему это какой-то блок из состава "Дельта-НГ", аппаратуры для управления Х-23


На фото МиГ-23С и ракета Х-23 была принята на вооружение в 1974г. По сути МиГ-23С не мог использовать эти ракеты!

----------


## lindr

Таки и да и нет :Smile:  вы правы не мог, но аппаратура была, но притом когда ракеты появились, аппаратуру пришлось дорабатывать, это видно из книги "Изделия 2 и 2М" авиационное вооружение (где-то так называлась). Там куча записей по взаимодействием с Х-23, в зависимости от зав.номера МиГ-23.

----------


## RA3DCS

> это видно из книги "Изделия 2 и 2М" авиационное вооружение (где-то так называлась)..


А Вам первую часть этой книги удалось найти?

----------


## RA3DCS

> На фото МиГ-23С .........


Поправка! Фото было МиГ-23 образца 1971 г. На МиГ-23С блок ДН-7 расположен слева в нише за спинкой кресла и несколько иного исполнения.

----------


## lindr

Интересное фото *Алмаз-23* встречал пару раз это название. РЛС МиГ-23МС (разновидность РП-22) ?

Снято Ливия, март 2013.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересное фото *Алмаз-23* встречал пару раз это название. РЛС МиГ-23МС (разновидность РП-22) ?
> .


Устанавливалась на индийских БИС-ах.

----------


## lindr

> Стаяла на индийских БИС-ах.


Не только судя по фото, в Ливию поставлялись 21бис (1977-79) и МиГ-23МС (1974-77), ваше мнение, на стенде кабина от какого самолета?

Я считаю, что от МиГ-23МС

----------


## RA3DCS

> ваше мнение, на стенде кабина от какого самолета?
> 
> Я считаю, что от МиГ-23МС


Он самый! МиГ-23МС и есть!

----------


## lindr

Значит на индийские МиГ-21бис поставили РЛС от МиГ-23МС? Когда они начали их собирать, в 1980?

Теперь понятно, что за тех.надпись на борту. "А-23"  :Smile:

----------


## lindr

Алмаз-23 стоял не только на МиГ-21Бис Индии и МиГ-23МС

Вот цитата на финском форуме 2007 год.




> Olin aikoinaan harjoittelijana Valmetin Lentokonetehtaalla ja siltä ajalta on jäänyt koneen teknillisestä kirjallisuudesta tieto että koneen tutka oli "A-23Б". Latinalaisilla aakkosilla siis A-23B.
> 
> Laukkasen Jyrkin kirjassa tutkatyypiksi annetaan "ALMZ-236". Epäilen, että kyseessä on kirjoitusvirhe ja oikeasti kyseessä on "ALMZ-23б" jossa viimeinen kirjain (ei numero!) on kyrillinen pieni b.


Находясь на практике на авиавипредприятии Valmet он видел тех. документацию с обозначениями для РЛС *А-23Б* и *АЛМ(А)З-23б*.

RA3DCS, может все гораздо проще: когда в 1977 начался экспорт МиГ-21бис ему поставили РЛС от отработанного хорошо МиГ-23МС, а в обозначении РП-22СМА "А" означает "Алмаз"?

----------


## RA3DCS

> RA3DCS, может все гораздо проще: когда в 1977 начался экспорт МиГ-21бис ему поставили РЛС от отработанного хорошо МиГ-23МС, а в обозначении РП-22СМА "А" означает "Алмаз"?


Мне кажется, Алмаз-23М ставился не на все экспортные модификации, а на некоторые варианты исполнения. Иначе это название всплыло бы раньше.

P/S По крайней мере, в перечень готовых изделий, устанавливаемых на самолете МиГ-21БИС - изделие Е-7БИС типа 75 с «Полетом ОИ» для основного заказчика -  этого названия нет!

----------


## lindr

> P/S По крайней мере, в перечень готовых изделий, устанавливаемых на самолете МиГ-21БИС - изделие Е-7БИС типа 75 с «Полетом ОИ» для основного заказчика - этого названия нет!


А в Финляндию какая версия шла, напомните пожалуйста.




> Алмаз-23М


Почему "М"? У финнов Алмаз-23Б. У МиГ-23МС просто Алмаз-23. "М" наверное для Индии?




> P/S По крайней мере, в перечень готовых изделий, устанавливаемых на самолете МиГ-21БИС - изделие Е-7БИС типа 75 с «Полетом ОИ» для *основного заказчика* - этого названия нет!


Это для кого? На советских бисах "Алмаза" не было.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А в Финляндию какая версия шла, напомните пожалуйста.
> .


Про Финляндию данных нет!




> Почему "М"? У финнов Алмаз-23Б. У МиГ-23МС просто Алмаз-23. "М" наверное для Индии?


Видимо так!



> Это для кого? На советских бисах "Алмаза" не было.


Думаю в 1981 советские ВВС вряд ли были основным заказчиком.

----------


## Кацперский

В Польше о нём тоже никто не слышал. По крайней мере я не встречал.

----------


## lindr

Это может быть, часто одно и тоже изделие направляли в разные страны под разными индексами, плюс отличие частотах - отсюда различия в названиях, полазил по арабским сайтам Сирия и Ирак использовали название Алмаз-23б, кстати *б* почти всегда указывается *маленькая*, может быть "б" от бис.

Надо спросить skydive про Йемен, Алжир и Эфиопию, возможно он в курсе.

----------


## Кацперский

> кстати *б* почти всегда указывается *маленькая*, может быть "б" от бис


Может быть, но размер буквы скорее всего не имеет значения, в инструкциях пишут МиГ-21БИС))

----------


## lindr

Ну если честно классическое написание - *бис*, от французкого bis - еще раз, так и писали И-15 бис например.

----------


## Кацперский

Если б я составлял эти инструкции, только маленькими и писал бы)) Ровно как МиГ-21ПФ, вместо МиГ-21пф в инструкциях. Здесь ПФ - аббревиатура, поэтому буквы должны быть заглавными.

----------


## RA3DCS

> У финнов Алмаз-23Б. У МиГ-23МС просто Алмаз-23..


Моноблок в составе РЛС "Алмаз" имеет обозначение А-23Б

----------


## lindr

Еще снимок, помогите прочитать название прицела АСП-ПФД?

----------


## lindr

Есть вопрос к RA3DCS, В 2007 из Новгорода в Хайдерабад, HAL были пересланы блоки, были ли они по Вашим сведениям в составе Алмаз-23М?

ЗАСЛОНКА 2МА605-00-06-000, КОЛИЧЕСТВО 14 ШТ. (ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТ СОБОЙ УЗЕЛ, ВХОДЯЩИЙ В ВЫСОКОЧАСТОТНЫЙ ПРИЕМНЫЙ БЛОК (СТАНЦИИ НАВЕДЕНИЯ И ПРИЦЕЛИВАНИЯ АЛМАЗ-23Б), СЛУЖИТ ДЛЯ ВВЕДЕНИЯ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЯ ПРИНИМАЕМЫХ СИГНАЛОВ В ПРИЕМНЫХ КАНАЛАХ

УЗЕЛ УПР ВМ3.219.005, КОЛИЧЕСТВО  5 ШТ. (ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТ СОБОЙ ВЫПРЯМИТЕЛЬ, ВХОДЯЩИЙ В УЗЕЛ ПОДЖИГА РАЗРЯД- НИКА РАДИОЧАСТОТНОГО ПРИЕМНОГО БЛОКА ВМ2.027.003 (СТАНЦИИ НАВЕДЕ-НИЯ И ПРИЦЕЛИВАНИЯ АЛМАЗ-23Б), СОБРАН ПО СХЕМЕ УДВОЕНИЯ НА

УЗЕЛ АПЧ ВМ2.031.003, КОЛИЧЕСТВО 5 ШТ. (ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТ СОБОЙ ЭЛЕКТРОННЫЙ МОДУЛЬ РАДИОЧАСТОТНОГО ПРИЕМНОГО БЛОКА ВМ2.027.003 (СТАНЦИИ НАВЕДЕНИЯ И ПРИЦЕЛИВАНИЯ АЛМАЗ-23Б), СЛУЖИТ ДЛЯ АВТОМАТИЧЕСКОЙ ПОДСТРОЙКИ ЧАСТОТЫ И

----------


## RA3DCS

У меня таких данных нет. Есть общий перечень блоков РЛС Алмаз подлежащих возврату в Хал (Насик). Но это было значительно раньше 1999-2000г.

----------


## lindr

> Есть общий перечень блоков РЛС Алмаз подлежащих возврату в Хал (Насик). Но это было значительно раньше 1999-2000г.


Тут немного другое это из *Новгорода* (Великого) ФГУП "ПО "КВАНТ". Там много еще разных поставок, части САУ-23Б, А-312, Р-862 итд

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тут немного другое это из *Новгорода* (Великого) ФГУП "ПО "КВАНТ". Там много еще разных поставок, части САУ-23Б, А-312, Р-862 итд


Универсальная компания. Виды деятельности от обработки отходов лома цветных и драгоценных металлов, производство, передачя и распределение пара и горячей воды до производство радиолокационной, радионавигационной аппаратуры и радиоаппаратуры дистанционного управления.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот такой памятник в честь 40- летия Победы и 75 -летия Качи установлен в Морозовске.
Вот только понять из чего его собрали?

----------


## FLOGGER

Б..., какой позорище! Просто стыдоба!
P.S. Мог бы предположить, что это был когда-то "С", но фонарь!? А других ракурсов нет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А других ракурсов нет?


Свалка истории!!!

----------


## babcia131

Коллеги
Что это такое ? Подписан "Кабина МиГ-21ПФ "
 - Pадиокомпас ранней версии ? 
 - индикатор ЛАЗУР  ИПЛ ранней версии ?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## CRC

Это и есть так называемых навигационных указателей или PNP, работает с VOR-ILS системы ,чешском или русском производство. не используется в течение 21, можно представить с США

----------


## babcia131

Понимаю -в МиГ-21 летающим в США ?

----------


## RA3DCS

Это фото тренажера на украине. Кажется находился в Доме пионеров и Школьников.

----------


## babcia131

Cпасибо Саша
У меня есть 2 вопроса:
Почему в кабине такое устройство ? Они создали для заполнения панели :Smile: 
Вместе с тем фотографиям ,была фотография правой панели и на панели переключатель " ИСКРА ".
Что это было ИСКРА ?



На рисунке кабины это не найдем


Первый раз я услышал о устройстве "ИСКРА" :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вместе с тем фотографиям ,была фотография правой панели и на панели переключатель " ИСКРА ".
> Что это было ИСКРА ?


Это система ближней навигации кажется аналог РСБН-5

----------


## babcia131

Саша сожалею, но я не понимаю.
Эта система была использована на МиГ-21PF ?
Или  только что установили на тренажерe ?
Hа что это в кабине тренажерa ? Там были попытки с этой системой ? 
Это устройство от постa #50 работал в системе "ИСКРА" ?

----------


## Кацперский

Я эту хреновину где-то видел в венгерском ролике. Найду - покажу.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Эта система была использована на МиГ-21PF ?
> " ?


На опытном 76210101 была.

----------


## babcia131

Это был единый экспериментальный самолет ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это был единый экспериментальный самолет ?


Пишут, был еще 761418, 
760104 – образец 1-го полугодия, 740401 – образец второго полугодия оборудовались 
- модернизированной РЛС ЦД-30ТП, вместо ЦД-30Т-21:
- станцией «Искра» вместо радиокомпаса АРК-10:
- станцией СРЗО-2М вместо СРЗО-2.

----------


## babcia131

Саша на какой тип самолетов установлено систем "ИСКРА" ?
Должен ли  закончили тем только b полетах экспериментальных ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша на какой тип самолетов установлено систем "ИСКРА" ?
> Должен ли закончили тем только b полетах экспериментальных ?


Похоже, что была только на опытных. В серии не ставилась по крайней мере у меня нет данных.
Пишут вроде была на Су!

----------


## CRC

РСБН-5 это был, "ИСКРА" , навигационная система VOR-ILS / DME, построенный на МиГ-21 бис САУ , Су-20. НПП компас указатель или, если вы хотите HSI Стандарт был 70 лет как в военной и  гражданской Авиации, таких как Ил-62

----------


## babcia131

Достаточном смотреть кабину 21БИС SAU - и сравнить инструменты  :Mad:   :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Достаточном смотреть кабину 21БИС SAU -


Наверно справедлмво заметить, что обозначение МиГ-21БИС САУ - никогда не существовало. В официальных документах он назыается самолет МиГ-21БИС, изделие Е-7БИС, тип-75, с системой Полет ОИ.

----------


## babcia131

> Наверно справедлмво заметить, что обозначение МиГ-21БИС САУ - никогда не существовало


Но  некоторые люди в этом форуме знает о какой самолете мы говорим  :Smile:

----------


## Assaulter

Уважаемые форумчане, поможет кто-нибудь с пультами GPS-навигации на модернизированных немецких МиГ-29G?

По всей видимости, на фото кабина именно МиГ-29G:


Известно, что на них устанавливались либо блоки GPS MAGR 59P-I, либо Trimble 2101AP.

Trimble хорошо известны по польским МиГ-29:


По методу исключения получается, что на первом фото МиГ-29 Бундеслюфтваффе именно блок MAGR-59P-I?

У кого-нибудь есть фото такого пульта GPS крупным планом? Гугление ничего не дает. Повод для сомнений дают большие размеры пульта - он выглядит довольно громоздким даже для середины 90-х годов, перекрывает обзор летчику вправо-вниз

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги никак не могу понять с какой аппаратуры данный блок?
Снят был с МиГ-23М который ушёл на памятник. А вот от чего эти блоки? Два совершенно одинаковые БУСБ-23.

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос к уважаемым Ветеранам,

Интересуюсь кабиной самолёта ЯК-38 и ни как не могу найти название одного указателя.
Помогите пожалуйста опознать марку прибора - на фотографии я выделил его красным цветом.
(Если не ошибаюсь это фото кабины ЯК-38М, когда-то стоявшего на ходынке)
И как я понимаю на ЯК-38М его заменили вместо предыдущих индикаторов ПД-1, ПД-2 (И1П-8), поправьте меня если я ошибаюсь. https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-....32319/page-56

----------


## L39aero

Это не ИТЭ-1

----------


## RA3DCS

> Коллеги никак не могу понять с какой аппаратуры данный блок?
> Снят был с МиГ-23М который ушёл на памятник. А вот от чего эти блоки? Два совершенно одинаковые БУСБ-23.


Коллеги подсказали!
Блок управления сбросом бомб!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересуюсь кабиной самолёта ЯК-38 и ни как не могу найти название одного указателя.


Фотка покрупней!

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю это тахометр подъемного дв-ля, но тип не знаю.

----------


## Fencer

> Вопрос к уважаемым Ветеранам,
> 
> Интересуюсь кабиной самолёта ЯК-38 и ни как не могу найти название одного указателя.
> Помогите пожалуйста опознать марку прибора - на фотографии я выделил его красным цветом.
> (Если не ошибаюсь это фото кабины ЯК-38М, когда-то стоявшего на ходынке)
> И как я понимаю на ЯК-38М его заменили вместо предыдущих индикаторов ПД-1, ПД-2 (И1П-8), поправьте меня если я ошибаюсь. https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-....32319/page-56


Да, это указатель оборотов ПД. Устанавливался на самолеты с №0111. Названия не знаю. ВМ60 на Ходынке не ЯК-38М, а обыкновенный ЯК-38, даже не ВКРовский. В ап поступил в 1981 году в группе самолетов 59-67.

Выше справа – указатель манометра, показывал давление в магистрали струйного управления (в норме – более 3). Такими же были два манометра на более ранних самолетах. Показывали давление P2 ПД-1 и ПД-2 - на м.г. (0,5 тяги) - 0,8-1,1, при повороте сопла увеличивалось до 2,5.

В РЛЭ не было их названия. https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-....32319/page-57

----------


## Avia M

Доп. оборудование?

----------


## ДА-200

Блок управления спец боеприпасов.

----------


## ДА-200

> Доп. оборудование?


СПС-141 и Контейнер "Р" для МиГ-21Р с АСО-2В?

----------


## RA3DCS

> СПС-141 и Контейнер "Р" для МиГ-21Р с АСО-2В?


А на тележке, что за контейнер?

----------


## Avia M

Иероглифы... 

https://twitter.com/KPA_bot/status/1...501952/photo/1

----------


## CRC

Это два  kонтейнеры радиоэлектронной борьбы- CM-1 для МиГ-21 и   СПС-141МВГ    для Су-17/25 на тележке; первый - это Постановка помех СПС-141, а второй - СПС-141M.  Интересен контейнер из УБ-16.

Контейнера типа ,,P.. МиГ-21 Р нигде нет

https://www.manfred-bischoff.de/SU22...4lter%20SPS-14

----------


## Avia M

> Контейнера типа ,,P.. МиГ-21 Р нигде нет


На фото "остатки былой роскоши" 234 гиап. Соотв., к машинам служившим...

----------


## CRC

СПС-141В для Су-7/17 на тележке/     Ловушки

----------


## CRC

MCDU с GPS на немецком МиГ-29.

----------

